

Amazing Photos of Soldiers Before, During, and After War - cajuntrep
http://intentblog.com/we-are-the-not-dead-amazing-photos-of-soldiers-before-during-and-after-war/

======
cafard
Alvin Kernan, in his memoir of WW II carrier service, _Crossing the Line_ ,
wrote that tightly controlled fear sharpens the features, particularly the
nose, offering a picture of the Avenger crew on which he served in the
Marianas as an example.

------
kghose
The real way is to jumble up the photos and get people to guess which is
which.

------
mtgx
What I got from that is that they must have really good hair stylists in the
army.

